# Maximum Speed



## dav1d (9 Apr 2009)

Although my average speed is only 12 mph (I can be lazy sometimes!) on my mountain bike, my maximum speed was around 18. I got this up to almost 22mph. Recently, I got to 26mph.

Is this a good or bad speed? What is the maximum speed I could possibly go on my mountain bike (not counting hills or wind, I don't count them or wind in my favour as my maximum speed)?


----------



## 4F (9 Apr 2009)

I would think that is probably about the max on an mtb


----------



## Auntie Helen (9 Apr 2009)

You need to get a recumbent trike. Look at the max speed on this download from my satnav:







FatFellaFromFelixstowe has ridden with me, he knows it's possible!


----------



## marinyork (9 Apr 2009)

Given your average speed is higher than mine I'd expect you to eek out a bit more than 26mph but not a lot more. So I'd say you're fairly close to the maximum.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (9 Apr 2009)

dav1d - So you are asking if that is a good speed on the flat. Short answer - YES. On a road respectable, off road extremely good indeed. - IMHO anyway


----------



## bigfella (9 Apr 2009)

When I was fitter, I managed over 35mph on my MTB down a steep hill. I snapped 2 spokes at the same time!!


----------



## Angelfishsolo (9 Apr 2009)

Down hill I have topped 40MPH, but we are talking a MTB with Trail tyres on a road.


----------



## 3-IN-One (9 Apr 2009)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Down hill I have topped 40MPH, but we are talking a MTB with Trail tyres on a road.




Same as


----------



## Joe24 (9 Apr 2009)

marinyork said:


> Given your average speed is higher than mine I'd expect you to eek out a bit more than 26mph but not a lot more. So I'd say you're fairly close to the maximum.



No, this is average speed. Maximum speed doesnt have much to do with your average. Average is how long you sit at a certain speed. This person just goes along faster then you, so sits at a higher speed then what you do.
I have done 48mph on a roadbike. I had to turn around and go back up that hill aswell because we missed the turn


----------



## 3-IN-One (9 Apr 2009)

Joe24 said:


> I have done 48mph on a roadbike.




Scary stuff Did your eyes water?


----------



## Joe24 (9 Apr 2009)

3-IN-One said:


> Scary stuff Did your eyes water?



I think they did. I was tooked right down wanting to go faster. It was down a hill, and there were cars parked on one side of the road, and we were on the other bombing down the hill
Excellent fun.


----------



## dav1d (9 Apr 2009)

Thanks for the answers. It was on a flat road.


FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> I would think that is probably about the max on an mtb



Maximum's are there to be beaten.  Wasn't until the past few months that I even attempted any maximum speed, but it's addictive trying to break it!


----------



## Auntie Helen (9 Apr 2009)

I dare you to surpass mine!


----------



## bigfella (9 Apr 2009)

I remember overtaking a friend at speed who was flat out on his moped. Only to be overtaken up the hill!


----------



## dav1d (9 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> I dare you to surpass mine!



I'll try, but I'll probably need a couple of months or so to get up to that (if ever) as yours is almost 20 miles more per hour! Was yours on flat ground or down a hill?


----------



## andrew-the-tortoise (9 Apr 2009)

On a heavy MTB 39.8 mph on a large tarmac descent, with knobblys - didn't try it again though..!


----------



## Joe24 (9 Apr 2009)

On the flat on my 72" fixed i have got up to 33mph. Not bad, but on the 65" fixed i would get up to 30mph. 
On my geared bike ive gone alone for a few miles at 32/33mph in a chaingang.
26mph on a mtb is good i think.


----------



## fossyant (9 Apr 2009)

On the road, I completely spin out at 33ish on my gears and that's on a slight downhill with slicks....

On the flat, I've done a steady 26 mph (on the MTB) for about 2-3 miles, with a tail wind and another rider sucking my wheel.......

Get a road bike and you'll see 60 down some big hills.....


----------



## stumpy (9 Apr 2009)

I've done 35ish on my P7 rigid Mtb on the flat but struggle to get near 30 on my Full Suss. I have however just come back from the Isle of Skye where I did a wind/Hill assisted 49.1mph on my road bike.. I think I had 5 heart attacks on the way back up though


----------



## wlc1 (9 Apr 2009)

54 down Pebble Coombe Hill near box hill..... all was well until I realised that the road surface was crap on the left hand turn at the bottom of the hill. 

I puckered up a touch I have to say 

The adrenaline rush was amazing


----------



## dav1d (9 Apr 2009)

stumpy said:


> I've done 35ish on my P7 rigid Mtb on the flat but struggle to get near 30 on my Full Suss. I have however just come back from the Isle of Skye where I did a wind/Hill assisted 49.1mph on my road bike.. I think I had 5 heart attacks on the way back up though



The mountain bike I used is a suspension one, though as it was a cheap £90 one and says "No stunting or jumping" on a little ticket that's on it, I doubt mine's a full suspension. Wasn't really after a suspension bike when I bought it, I just liked it! It's quite chunky and heavy though.


----------



## Auntie Helen (9 Apr 2009)

dav1d said:


> I'll try, but I'll probably need a couple of months or so to get up to that (if ever) as yours is almost 20 miles more per hour! Was yours on flat ground or down a hill?


Think you misread mine - take another look at the screenshot: 247mph!!! According to the Garmin that was uphill too!


----------



## HLaB (9 Apr 2009)

I did 1143.7 mph up hill the other week; I think there may of been a tad of interference .


----------



## dav1d (9 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Think you misread mine - take another look at the screenshot: 247mph!!! According to the Garmin that was uphill too!



I did misread it: I thought the distance was the maximum speed. I take it the Gamin doesn't work properly? I can't beat speeds like that!


----------



## maurice (9 Apr 2009)

wlc1 said:


> 54 down Pebble Coombe Hill near box hill..... all was well until I realised that the road surface was crap on the left hand turn at the bottom of the hill.
> 
> I puckered up a touch I have to say
> 
> The adrenaline rush was amazing



I ride that on the way home from work a few times a week (inc today) and have only ever managed 45mph. It's quite a tricky one to max out at with that corner at the bottom!


----------



## FBOAB (10 Apr 2009)

Look, I don't know about you but whatever floats your boat so to speak.. I go as fast as I want to and if that's not as fast as those who consider themseves serious cyclists then so be it! I am who I am and If that's not up to others standards then so be it. I just can't be bothered anymore.


----------



## Cubist (10 Apr 2009)

With 1.5" slick tyres on my MTB I have topped out at 43 mph down a steep hill on road. On my 7 mile commute I have averaged just over 18mph.


----------



## Will1985 (10 Apr 2009)

89km/h downhill in the Alps - that's 55mph.
On a flat road I can hit 62km/h from a lead out, on my own about 55km/h. Can sustain about 40km/h for an hour in a TT.

On a mountain bike I've managed 50km/h coming off a flyover onto a 1km flat section..wind assisted.


----------



## Downward (10 Apr 2009)

Don't think I am on the flat run for long enough to see what max speed is.Downhill though and 40 is easily achievable.


----------



## Lambchop (10 Apr 2009)

I have achieved a speed of 38mph on my road bike. Even at that speed I'm a little bit scared - always have visions of a car pulling out of a driveway or something similar!


----------



## Muddyfox (10 Apr 2009)

FBOAB said:


> Look, I don't know about you but whatever floats your boat so to speak.. I go as fast as I want to and if that's not as fast as those who consider themseves serious cyclists then so be it! I am who I am and If that's not up to others standards then so be it. I just can't be bothered anymore.



Steady ... i dont think anyone is boasting here that they are better/a more serious cyclist just because they've hit a high top speed on a hill ? 

I've hit 44.3 mph on my mountain bike downhill but if you were to look at my average speed over a 2 to 3 hour ride then it would probably only come out at about 11/12 mph 

I'ts human nature to push things to the limit now and again (calm down)

Simon


----------



## HLaB (10 Apr 2009)

My fastest on the road bike was 47.6mph but as folk say that was down a steep hill. On the flat I can only get up to around 23-28 depending on the tarmac.


----------



## jimboalee (10 Apr 2009)

I recorded 43 mph through Birmingham's Queensway tunnel under the Library.
The cars and vans had the air moving with them so I was virtually sailing.

My feet were going ten-to-the-dozen ( 126 cadence it works out on my Spesh. That's less than half a second revs ).

When I emerged from the tunnel, I shocked the life out of a merging Mercedes driver who did an E-stop, astounded at the speed I was going ( faster than him ).
I didn't notice any metal-crumpling noises, so I guess he wasn't hit.

The frightening bit is after that cus I have to duck left onto Lancaster Circus by the Fire Station, alongside traffic, hoping they don't move to their right.

Another thrill is the A34 Walsall Road from the Scott Arms down to Perry Barr. I can keep with the traffic down the lane divider lines, fingers on levers watching the traffic lights at the Alexander Stadium. 40 mph limit.


----------



## bonj2 (10 Apr 2009)

my terminal velocity is about 41mph on my road bike, and strangely enough it's exactly the same on my mtb with its 2.5" tyres, presumably 'cos tyre rolling resistance doesn't make any difference at the top end.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (10 Apr 2009)

The OP questioned whether he had come close to a max possible speed on a MTB and people answered, some (myself included) gave there top speeds and under what conditions they were achieved. I see no boasting here at all. 




FBOAB said:


> Look, I don't know about you but whatever floats your boat so to speak.. I go as fast as I want to and if that's not as fast as those who consider themseves serious cyclists then so be it! I am who I am and If that's not up to others standards then so be it. I just can't be bothered anymore.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (10 Apr 2009)

Is that on the same road?


bonj said:


> my terminal velocity is about 41mph on my road bike, and strangely enough it's exactly the same on my mtb with its 2.5" tyres, presumably 'cos tyre rolling resistance doesn't make any difference at the top end.


----------



## Will1985 (10 Apr 2009)

jimboalee said:


> I recorded 43 mph through Birmingham's Queensway tunnel under the Library.
> The cars and vans had the air moving with them so I was virtually sailing.


 You're brave! I wouldn't risk going through those tunnels with any traffic around.


----------



## wlc1 (10 Apr 2009)

Maurice - re pebble hill.

Get the power down before the right hand turn for Boxhill and keep right on the white line on the way down.... when you start to feel the corner wind up on you, have some bottle, keep it there for 2 or 3 more seconds then turn in and they have re tarmacked the inside line right on the apex. Really smooth and forgiving. 

It's fine - unless you come off and skid ( cos of the cadence of the road) into oncoming cars/vans/lorries etc as they accelerate up the road.

I won't be going that fast again. 

Let me know how you get on.


----------



## Muddyfox (10 Apr 2009)

wlc1 said:


> Maurice - re pebble hill.
> 
> It's fine - unless you come off and skid ( cos of the cadence of the road)




I spect an adverse camber would be tricky to 

Simon


----------



## betty swollocks (10 Apr 2009)

68 mph on my Hurricane recumbent.
Auntie H had me beat though by a fair margin!


----------



## Wigsie (10 Apr 2009)

I hate most of you! i used to go full pelt down any hill, few years out the saddle and the fear of my own motality kicks in at around 35-37mph!

I did over take a toyota yaris today though on the flat at 29 ish mph on my way home nice wide smooth road and not much traffic (i know, it only lasts for 1800meters and i think its the only one within 100 miles)

Not boasting... just proud of myself.


----------



## Wigsie (10 Apr 2009)

betty swollocks said:


> 68 mph on my Hurricane recumbent.
> Auntie H had me beat though by a fair margin!



Dont feel bad, I saw the pics, she was strapped to a Bugatti Veyron!


----------



## maurice (12 Apr 2009)

wlc1 said:


> Maurice - re pebble hill.
> 
> Get the power down before the right hand turn for Boxhill and keep right on the white line on the way down.... when you start to feel the corner wind up on you, have some bottle, keep it there for 2 or 3 more seconds then turn in and they have re tarmacked the inside line right on the apex. Really smooth and forgiving.



Ah, I come from Boxhill direction so only just pulling out of the junction where you're already at speed. I didn't realise it made that much difference! 

To be honest most days I stick at around 40 for it, it's only the when sun's shining down and feeling good I really go for it


----------



## amnesia (13 Apr 2009)

I managed 32.6mph today downhill before I ran out of puff, and then 29mph on the flat a few miles later. Lots more to come I think, but I need to get fit first


----------



## MacB (13 Apr 2009)

On my hybrid with 35mm tyres I have:-

downhill - top speed of 35.2mph but was on brakes(no bottle) and still had 5 larger gears I could have used. Regularly hit 33mph on way home but my courage is failing at these speeds.

flat - when I started I would struggle to get beyond 15mph, plenty of gears left just no legs. Now I can roll at 17mph and it's creeping up, beyond 19mph I have to be giving it some welly and it isn't sustainable over long period.

average - I've gone from just under 10mph to about 14.5mph for my 20 mile commute. This is the number that matters to me, I push as much as I physically can each time. 17mph is the goal by the end of August, but that'll only be achievable if I cycle enough and hit personal weight targets. To me this will then mean just over an hours hard aerobic workout, twice a day, 5 days a week. I consider this a reasonable fitness level to reach and a fair amount to maintain that level once there.


----------



## marinyork (13 Apr 2009)

Bloody hell macbudgeon, I didn't realise you rode a hybrid. You're pretty quick then.


----------



## MacB (13 Apr 2009)

marinyork said:


> Bloody hell macbudgeon, I didn't realise you rode a hybrid. You're pretty quick then.



I'm feeling love, in a manly way of course, first ever person to mention me, and quick, in one sentence!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

needed a super Keith! to celebrate that one


----------



## marinyork (13 Apr 2009)

You're always near the top of cyclogs. I can understand you using a hybrid for a commute, but that sort of speed on a commute isn't bad. I thought you would be on a racing bike (and rapidly getting quicker). You'll be the new BFTB before long.


----------



## grhm (14 Apr 2009)

dav1d said:


> The mountain bike I used is a suspension one, though as it was a cheap £90 one and says "No stunting or jumping" on a little ticket that's on it, I doubt mine's a full suspension. Wasn't really after a suspension bike when I bought it, I just liked it! It's quite chunky and heavy though.



I think "full sus" refers to having front and rear suspension. Often you'll just get front suspension forks (i.e. a "hardtail" bike).


----------



## yenrod (14 Apr 2009)

I think I got to 74kmph on Sunday.


----------



## Bodhbh (14 Apr 2009)

On the road on a tourer most I've done is just over 35mph, which is when I run out of gears and the panniers start acting like a parachute. It seems almost a 'hard cap', although maybe I've just not found a steep enuff hill. On the MTB I've hit 35mph downhill on smooth grassy sections of the South Downs Way, which was pretty hairy for me at least, with the odd rabbit hole and whatnot. Not sure I'd have the balls to get past 40 anywhere even if I was on a bike that was capable of it.


----------



## Chris James (14 Apr 2009)

bonj said:


> my terminal velocity is about 41mph on my road bike, and strangely enough it's exactly the same on my mtb with its 2.5" tyres, presumably 'cos tyre rolling resistance doesn't make any difference at the top end.



Surely your terminal velocity is determined by the wind resistance at high speed? In which case I would have expected you to have a faster top speed on a road bike as you would (probably) have a more aerodynamic position?

I am not sure what my top speed was. I know I have been well in the 40s mph but not up to 50, although once I get above about 38 mph I start to dwell on my mortality unless the road is smooth and empty!


----------



## Randochap (14 Apr 2009)

I've hit a maximum of 85 km/h (53 mph), on my Ciclo down a long, steep hill. That was fun, until the corner came up ... then it was a different kind of fun.

The fastest I ever went on a MTB (my Rocky Mountain Blizzard) was on a steep descent of a rutted, washed-out logging road on Central Vancouver Island -- 72 km/h (45 mph) I made the decent of that section in fine form, but when I hit the graded gravel public road and approached 70 km/h, I got sucked into some big rubble on an inside corner and (according to my ride mates) did the most spectacular "endo" never recorded on videotape! Luckily I survived with only a bruised palm and pride.

As for average speed, that depends on so many factors it is useless to quote. On a good day, on the road, on my light bike, without significant headwinds, on a relatively "flat" course (there are no flat routes here), let's say my "average" average is 26 km/hr. On a "best" day, it's 30 km/h


----------



## bonj2 (14 Apr 2009)

Chris James said:


> Surely your terminal velocity is determined by the wind resistance at high speed? In which case I would have expected you to have a faster top speed on a road bike as you would (probably) have a more aerodynamic position?
> 
> I am not sure what my top speed was. I know I have been well in the 40s mph but not up to 50, although once I get above about 38 mph I start to dwell on my mortality unless the road is smooth and empty!



normally, yes, but when i was going 42mph on the mtb I was more aerodynamic than i would normally be on the MTB since I was ducking my head right down so my nose was literally right behind the stem. An un-ergonomic position to pedal, but pedalling was pointless as with a top gear of 42x12 i was spinning out way below that speed.

Advantage of a road bike is you can maintain an aerodynamic position *_while pedalling_* (and in slightly more comfort).

As a side, you might be surprised what difference flappy vs. close-fitting clothing makes to rolling resistance even at low speed.


----------



## just4fun (15 Apr 2009)

just hit 34.1 mph on my yukon disc MTB in the new forest on monday. i was so pleased after going up the beast twice in 2 days to finally go down it.


----------



## jimboalee (15 Apr 2009)

To put the record straight.

There are three forces acting on a rolling vehicle which impede its motion.

1/ Rolling resistance of the tyres. - Energy to deform the rubber and absorb heat due friction with the roadsurface.

2/ Aerodynamic Drag. - The energy it takes to move the volume of air the vehicle intends to occupy and the reduction in pressure following the vehicle causing a rearward movement.

3/ Gravity. - The mass of the vehicle and the position of its 'centre of gravity' relative to its 'plan centre'. ie Angle of inclination.


All downhill velocities will be *assisted* by 3/, therefore elliminated from any 'speed boasting'.

Smooth clothing and 'tuck' positioning are an assistance, but valid for 'speed boasting'.
2/ is non - linear. The faster the velocity, the greater the force, and therefore the greater power is required to increase velocity. It requires more power to increase from 28 to 30 mph than it does to increase from 8 to 10 mph.

1/ is linear. If 10 Newtons are required at 10 mph, 20 N will be required at 20 mph and 30 N required at 30 mph. ( Do not take these figures at reality. They are merely to serve as an example )


I don't deal in Newtons. There is an equation to directly calculate HorsePower from Coefficient of Rolling Resistance and Coefficient of Drag.

Pf = ( Crr x (W/375) x V ) + ( CdA x (V^2/391) * (V/375) )


This is the 'Holy grail'


----------



## MacB (15 Apr 2009)

I feel unworthy again


----------



## Wigsie (15 Apr 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> I feel unworthy again



+1


----------



## skrx (15 Apr 2009)

...And I thought I was going fast when I got to 50km/h going down a steep hill.

I haven't tried to beat it, since a pedestrian stepped out in front of me (and a car) at the bottom of that hill, and almost got hit by both.

I'll try and top that speed somewhere outside London ;-).


----------



## Cubist (15 Apr 2009)

Hadn't really thought about downhill speeds off road, so took the computer with me to Dalby on Sunday. The last 5 miles of the Blue route is virtually all downhill, and maxed out at 27 mph. Just occasionally visions of your own mortality kick in when you realise you've got to jump a rain gully and there's only gravel on mud in the landing zone. Didn't need the ex-lax that afternoon.......


----------



## phil120867 (15 Apr 2009)

I set my speedo to km by accident and when i got home my top speed registered at 99.9kmh, I only realised afterwards that somewhere along the route I was travelling (downhill) at over 100kmh, but the computer only goes to 99.9kmh. There are loads of hills round here (between 7oaks and Edenbridge in kent) so I haven't worked out which one is the fastest yet. I will get round to setting my speedo to MPH and do the route again just to see but I'll wait until its dryer and when I find more Diazepam down the back of the sofa(joke)


----------



## Randochap (16 Apr 2009)

phil120867 said:


> I set my speedo to km by accident and when i got home my top speed registered at 99.9kmh, I only realised afterwards that somewhere along the route I was travelling (downhill) at over 100kmh, but the computer only goes to 99.9kmh.



Ah, I think you might want to check your wheel/tyre circumference/computer calibration, as well.


----------



## Dave5N (16 Apr 2009)

jimboalee said:


> To put the record straight.
> 
> There are three forces acting on a rolling vehicle which impede its motion.
> 
> ...



Crap physics. You forgot spacetime.


----------



## jimboalee (16 Apr 2009)

Newton realised gravity when an apple fell on his head. ( true ? ) 

Dave5N realised gravity when he heared a splash in the lavatory pan.

Newton said "For every action, there is an equal and opposite reaction".
Just before the splash, both Dave5N's brain cells moved apart.


Sorry Dave5N.
That's an old University joke. Very apt after your "Crap physics" joke.


----------



## classic33 (16 Apr 2009)

Fast enough to set the speed camera off, on a Brox. A629 from junction 24, M62, Ainley Top down into Elland.

All this talk of gearing what do you think you could manage with a gear of 229 inches?


----------



## MacB (16 Apr 2009)

classic33 said:


> All this talk of gearing what do you think you could manage with a gear of 229 inches?



a hernia?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (16 Apr 2009)

phil120867 said:


> I set my speedo to km by accident and when i got home my top speed registered at 99.9kmh



I suspect that this was caused by a malfunction going under electricity pylons or similar. There are other things that can cause this too. I've seen is happen on mine.


----------



## Randochap (16 Apr 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> a hernia?





I think Jose Meiffret was towed up to speed.


----------



## jimboalee (17 Apr 2009)

http://www.canosoarus.com/08LSRbicycle/LSR Bike01.htm

Jose has been superseded.

Note the two stage geartrain.


----------



## jimboalee (17 Apr 2009)

Wait a minute,,,,

http://www.fredrompelberg.com/en/html/algemeen/fredrompelberg/record.asp

Fred's the man.


----------



## stumpy (17 Apr 2009)

jimboalee said:


> Wait a minute,,,,
> 
> http://www.fredrompelberg.com/en/html/algemeen/fredrompelberg/record.asp
> 
> Fred's the man.




Well in that case if you look at the chart on this link. I'd be the world record holder in 1937....all I need now is a time machine


----------



## HLaB (17 Apr 2009)

I hope that comma should be a decimal point .



> *Fred Rompelberg*,
> Maastricht, the Netherlands,
> eldest professional cyclist in the world,
> current holder of the* Absolute Speed World Record Cycling
> *with *268,831 km/h*.


----------



## Goffins (17 Apr 2009)

28.5mph is my maximum so far on a flat, it was quite a short distance mind you and riding in roughly the same direction as the wind.

This was some weeks back so I may have another crack soon.


----------



## Will1985 (17 Apr 2009)

HLaB said:


> I hope that comma should be a decimal point .


It'll be European style - they use commas instead of points.


----------



## jimboalee (17 Apr 2009)

*"Fred Rompelberg*,
Maastricht, the Netherlands,
eldest professional cyclist in the world,
current holder of the* Absolute Speed World Record Cycling*
with *268,831 km/h*."

Which by strange coincidence is the Geostationary Orbit velocity of Saturn.

He must have been on the 'Big ring',


----------



## SimonC (17 Apr 2009)

54.5mph - 87kmh down Slack Hill near Matlock with a tailwind!


----------



## Brahan (17 Apr 2009)

I did my first open event a couple of weeks ago. A 2up Time Trial. Managed 24 miles in 57mins 44secs. I was happy with that as an introduction to the sport!


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2009)

Goffins said:


> 28.5mph is my maximum so far on a flat, it was quite a short distance mind you and riding in roughly the same direction as the wind.
> 
> This was some weeks back so I may have another crack soon.




What bike was the wind on then?


----------



## Randochap (17 Apr 2009)

jimboalee said:


> Wait a minute,,,,
> 
> http://www.fredrompelberg.com/en/html/algemeen/fredrompelberg/record.asp
> 
> Fred's the man.



Yes, I know. It's just that Meiffret was the man I idoized as a young 'un, in UK.

Then we have our own Sam Whittingham, just up the road from here and a personal acquaintance. He owns the record for the 200 m flying start (single rider): 132.5 km/h (82.33 mph) set on 2008-09-18

He's as well known for his Naked brand of custom bikes, one of which was recently purchased by Lance Armstrong and hangs in his shop.

 Older video documentary here. Newer
here. and here.


----------



## Cubist (17 Apr 2009)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I suspect that this was caused by a malfunction going under electricity pylons or similar. There are other things that can cause this too. I've seen is happen on mine.



Mine was doing 74.1 mph on the bread bin the other day!


----------



## MacB (18 Apr 2009)

Cubist said:


> Mine was doing 74.1 mph on the bread bin the other day!



fast food???

jacket....fetching............leaving


----------



## Cubist (18 Apr 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> fast food???
> 
> jacket....fetching............leaving



Oh very good! 

What are you doing up? Shouldn't you be saving your energy for looking after Jane and the boys?


----------



## MacB (18 Apr 2009)

Cubist said:


> Oh very good!
> 
> What are you doing up? Shouldn't you be saving your energy for looking after Jane and the boys?



Having spent the evening ironing, and then gotten Jane up to bed, I have only recently sat down. Considered exercising my mind then thought better of it, so came to CC


----------



## doyler78 (19 Apr 2009)

Last year could only manage 37.8mph this year I've got up to 44.4mph on a long but very slight downhill with a tailwind. Now my target is 50mph. On the flats - haven't a clue as I hardly even see one. Rolling terrain - up and down almost constantly.


----------



## dav1d (21 Apr 2009)

Came back from my Aunt's in Wythenshawe after staying over the other night. As it was late at night when I left, I just wanted to get home quickly, especially through Rusholme (usually bad drivers aplenty!).

I realised after a while that I seemed to be going faster than my 26mph max speed, so glanced at my computer: just over 31 mph. Didn't have any problems with drivers this time, but I have usually only cycled around 12 miles per hour there, so the just over 31 was nearly 3 times the normal speed I go there, so I wasn't in Rusholme half as long as usual! Probably not a great speed, but I was on my suspension mountain bike, and anyway, I'm happy with it!


----------



## stewlewis (26 Apr 2009)

Most I've seen is 37.4 on my knobbly hardtail MTB on a big tarmac downhill nr The Roaches, I didn't know the road and it had puddles, I bottled it. The road racers on the way up saw my panic.

We need space suits and a volcano.

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLRDRzMWIsg


----------



## bigfella (26 Apr 2009)

I hit 38.7mph on my MTB yesterday down a steep hill.


----------



## willhub (26 Apr 2009)

I hit 30mph on the flat on mine when I had a MTB.


----------



## phil120867 (28 Apr 2009)

My Aldi speedo is now in the bin, still doing 99.9kph


----------



## Dave5N (28 Apr 2009)

I used regularly to hit 60 when I lived in South Wales. Haven't got the bottle now. Get to the late thirties/early forties and I run out of road and I run out of courage.

That's middle age for you. And a more crowded landscape.


----------



## bonj2 (29 Apr 2009)

Dave5N said:


> *I used regularly to hit 60 *when I lived in South Wales. Haven't got the bottle now. Get to the late thirties/early forties and I run out of road and I run out of courage.
> 
> That's middle age for you. And a more crowded landscape.



probably bullshit.


----------

